

Ask HN: What incentives do developers have to stay at myspace? - inkaudio

Other than the fact it's a paycheck can't see any other upside in staying. Especially after reading:<p>http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/11/bitterness-anger-and-betrayal-at-myspace/<p>and recently<p>http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/12/exclusive-the-bleak-financial-numbers-from-the-myspace-sale-pitch-book/<p>If it was me I would find another job so I can leave asap.
======
michaelpinto
For those "keeping the lights on" you'd pay a bonus if they agree to stay for
set amounts of time (three months to a year). If the company is sold those
still standing will find themselves having a ton of job security since they
know where the bodies are buried. Although the security can be an illusion
sometimes...

